# help with bbb wet cure



## addicted 2smoke (May 7, 2013)

Hi all been lurking awhile, great site. I have seen pops brine and was wondering if anyone has one that uses morton tq(as i just received a bag as a gift)Have used it for dry cure bbb but this looks so much easier.. Also do you have to weigh meat in this brine. Thanks in advance for all help.


----------



## petewoody (May 7, 2013)

The package the TQ came in should have instructions for mixing with water. You should then add sugar and other enhancements but do not add any further salt as TQ is mostly salt..


----------

